# Pasteurizing more than 2 gallons at a time, cheaply! Options?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I milk 2 does and all summer I had to run the countertop pasteurizer 2x/day to keep up with their production. Next year I'd like to be able to pasteurize 1x/day and am looking for pasteurizing options that would allow me to do 3-4 gallons at a time. There seems to be nothing offering that kind of capacity outside of commercial (outrageously priced) options. I am considering the turkey fryer/canner route but am wondering (1) how long does a fryer/canner take to pasteurize that much; and (2) am I being realistic to expect that I can lift 3 gallons of milk out of the top of a canner? 

Just looking into all the options. It's hard to imagine there isn't an option out there for the 2-5 gallon range but I'm not finding much if anything.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you need to pasteurize it? Lots of pros and cons for pasteurizing vs. raw, and I am not trying to start a controversy, but, raw milk is pretty tasty. Especially if sanitation rules are followed. But, I know some like the pasteurization route.

Here is a pasteurizer that is 3.5 gal. but it is pricey. 
Detailed Description







_3.5-Gallon Stainless Steel Pasteurizer will process 3.5 gallons of milk to a temperature of 156F in about 1 hour. Inlet and outlet hoses fill a water bath which is sealed against any contact with the milk and which provides a constant and gentle heating function. The water bath may be flushed with cold water to stop the heating process. Complete with thermometer and instructions. Made in Austria _ It is $500 through the website: http://www.partsdeptonline.com/MILKY-35-GAL-PASTEURIZER/productinfo/13305/


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use a double boiler on top of my regular electric stove when I pasteurize for the bottle kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try lifting 3 gallons of water out of your canner and see if you can so it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If lifting it out if the canner on the counter is a problem, then I would set the pasteurizer on the floor where it wont get knocked over.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Alas, that 3.5 gal. model is WAY out of my price range! That's why I'm considering the turkey fryer option - I especially like the spout to drain out the water, so it would need to be parked by the sink. I guess I should just fill a stockpot with 3 gallons and see if I can manage it, that's a good idea (don't know why I didn't think of it!).

I've thought about just using a double-boiler on the stovetop but I hate to steam up the kitchen in the summer. Plus it's quite a haul from the stovetop to the sink to haul the milk to chill. May try it anyway though, it's cheap!

If anyone's done the turkey fryer method I'd love to hear pros and cons. I've read a lot of the "pros" online but no "cons", and there must be some!


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

We use a turkey fryer. If you turn it on when you start milking and get your water hot before you put the pot with milk in, it takes maybe 20 minutes. :-D


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent! How many gallons are you able to do at one time? And is there anything you DON'T like about using a turkey fryer?


----------

